# Pattern for Woolly the Spider



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

I have put up the pattern for Woolly for anyone who wants it.

I wrote out the instructions as I went along with the knitting of it so I hope it works for those who try it and I appologise if you find a problem. Pm me and I will try and solve it.
This is the first time I have made up a pattern and I actually hate knitting toys....lol


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you so much.
Pam


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks, you did a great job of writing this pattern out.


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

Maya'sOma said:


> I have put up the pattern for Woolly for anyone who wants it.
> 
> I wrote out the instructions as I went along with the knitting of it so I hope it works for those who try it and I appologise if you find a problem. Pm me and I will try and solve it.
> This is the first time I have made up a pattern and I actually hate knitting toys....lol


Mary thank you for the "Woolly the Spider" pattern for the rest of us to make. However I must ask that you and any one else that is willing to put their patterns on line for other to enjoy please do so in PDF form for those of us that do not have IBM compters. PDF is a format called Personal Doctume Form, which means that with a free PDF reader any one can down load it to read and make. Bell


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## parrotdragon (Dec 2, 2011)

bell said:


> Maya'sOma said:
> 
> 
> > I have put up the pattern for Woolly for anyone who wants it.
> ...


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks to parrotdragon for the pdf download. There is also one posted on the 'Patternsa and How To's' forum so there are now plenty of downloads for those who want them. I'm sorry I posted in 'Word' form in the beginning as this was how I wrote it when I designed the pattern.


----------



## parrotdragon (Dec 2, 2011)

you're welcome. I just realised the other day that when I save a Word document I can select PDF to save it in. So simple, just a click of the button and all done.


----------



## Catriona.shaw (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi, when knitting wooly do you join yellow piece to blue body parts or do you just sew on top of blue body part?

Thank you

Fab pattern


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

How I wish this was on here a few weeks ago, I bought a pattern from ebay, and have since made it. It is now my granddaughters favourite toy.


----------

